# Su Keita c'è forte il Monaco. Ecco l'offerta.



## admin (28 Agosto 2017)

Continua la telenovela legata al futuro di Keita Balde accostato a più riprese a Milan, Inter, Juventus e Napoli. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, sul giocatore c'è anche il Monaco che ha offerto alla Lazio 20 milioni di euro. Lotito ne chiede 25+5 di bonus. Si tratta ed i rapporti tra le due società sono buoni. L'affare potrebbe andare in porto.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Sostituto di bernardo silva


----------



## kipstar (28 Agosto 2017)

beh se proprio proprio....tanto vale all'estero....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2017)

Ogni giorno veste un paio di maglie diverse.


----------



## krull (28 Agosto 2017)

Scommetto che va a finire lí. Meglio là che all'Inter. Però sto finale di calciomercato é deludente oggettivamente. E molto


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continua la telenovela legata al futuro di Keita Balde accostato a più riprese a Milan, Inter, Juventus e Napoli. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, sul giocatore c'è anche il Monaco che ha offerto alla Lazio 20 milioni di euro. Lotito ne chiede 25+5 di bonus. Si tratta ed i rapporti tra le due società sono buoni. L'affare potrebbe andare in porto.



Se rifiuta pure questi, è una testa di melma peggio di Niang.


----------



## RickyB83 (28 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scommetto che va a finire lí. Meglio là che all'Inter. Però sto finale di calciomercato é deludente oggettivamente. E molto




Se fosse stato dichiarato finito dopo bonucci e massimo 10 agosto sarebbe anche andato bene ma questo susseguirsi fino ad oggi di notizie inconcludenti fa male effettivamente


----------



## DrHouse (28 Agosto 2017)

Quindi martedì Monaco? 
Mercoledì niente Barcellona?
Giovedì al Dortmund come lo vedete?


----------



## Crox93 (28 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Quindi martedì Monaco?
> Mercoledì niente Barcellona?
> Giovedì al Dortmund come lo vedete?



Venerdi occhio all'Atletico


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continua la telenovela legata al futuro di Keita Balde accostato a più riprese a Milan, Inter, Juventus e Napoli. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, sul giocatore c'è anche il Monaco che ha offerto alla Lazio 20 milioni di euro. Lotito ne chiede 25+5 di bonus. Si tratta ed i rapporti tra le due società sono buoni. L'affare potrebbe andare in porto.



Con la testa che ha adesso paccherà tutti e andrà a Montecarlo a sfasciare Lamborghini e a godersi un ingaggio che qui nessuno gli da, tanto credo gli interessi quello. Non mancherà la polpetta a Calenda, chiaro!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Agosto 2017)

Meglio Monaco che Inter ....tutta la vita piuttosto se ne vada in Francia!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Venerdi occhio all'Atletico


Venerdi se ha sempre la maglia biancoceleste addosso... rimane lì.. mercato finito


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continua la telenovela legata al futuro di Keita Balde accostato a più riprese a Milan, Inter, Juventus e Napoli. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, sul giocatore c'è anche il Monaco che ha offerto alla Lazio 20 milioni di euro. Lotito ne chiede 25+5 di bonus. Si tratta ed i rapporti tra le due società sono buoni. L'affare potrebbe andare in porto.



Il nodo rimangono Keita e Calenda, non la Lazio. 30 milioni erano anche la nostra offerta, ma poi non se ne fece nulla per colpa del procuratore e/o giocatore.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

cosa se ne fa il monaco che ha 4 esterni?


----------



## Crox93 (28 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Venerdi se ha sempre la maglia biancoceleste addosso... rimane lì.. mercato finito



In più l'Atletico ha il mercato bloccato
Insomma non potevo spararla più grossa


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continua la telenovela legata al futuro di Keita Balde accostato a più riprese a Milan, Inter, Juventus e Napoli. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, sul giocatore c'è anche il Monaco che ha offerto alla Lazio 20 milioni di euro. Lotito ne chiede 25+5 di bonus. Si tratta ed i rapporti tra le due società sono buoni. L'affare potrebbe andare in porto.



Figurati, se perdono Mbappe questi hanno vagonate di soldi e potrebbero prendere l'accoppiata Keita+Belotti rendendo ancora più misero di talenti il calcio italiano.


----------

